# Problème Time Capsule



## privateryan (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai un petit soucis avec Time Capsule. Quand time machine se lance ca met "connexion au volume de sauvegarde" et ca mouline pendant des heures sans lancer de sauvegarde. J'arrive pourtant a acceder à Time Capsule pour voir les données enregistrées via le finder. Le voyant de la TC est vert fixe. Je ne comprend pas. J'ai essayé de l adébrancher mais rien n'y fait. Est ce que l'un d'entre vous a une petite idée de comment résoudre ce problème ?

Merci

Bonne journée​


----------



## Tibiniou (25 Mai 2008)

Salut

J'ai le même souci chez moi. Ca semble lié a un probleme d'autorisations d'accès lecture/écriture.
Pour ma part, j'ai dû faire un reset et effacer mes sauvegardes puis repartir de zero pour supprimer le souci mais ca semble revenir.
Je viens d'avoir un message m'indiquant une interruption de la connexion avec ma TC et depuis elle ne monte plus dans le finder, j'ai un message d'erreur.
Je suis passé en root et afficher les informations du volume pour tenter de modifier les utilisateurs en lecture/ecriture mais j'ai une erreur a chaque fois ! meme en root, je n'ai pas les autorisations !
Depuis je cherche en vain une solution durable...


----------



## lolou (27 Mai 2008)

laisse tourner ta capsule si au bout d'une heure tu vois que sa ne s'arrange pas tu la debranche pendant au minimun 1 min et tu la reconnect.. normalement ton beug devrais se corriger comme chez moi 

bonne journée


----------



## laurent1 (13 Juillet 2008)

j'ai le même problème récurent sur mes deux macbooks... j'ai reformaté le disque et relancer la sauvegarde. Mais le probleme persiste


----------



## Tafoun (13 Juillet 2008)

J'ai les mêmes problèmes...

Sur ma Time Capsule, j'ai deux archives : une contenant une sauvegarde de mon ancien PB et celle plus lourde de mon Mac Book Pro.

Comme chaque sauvegarde échouait et ralentissait péniblement mon MB, avec moult plantages du Finder, j'ai décidé de désactiver Time Machine pendant quelque temps.

Lorsque j'ai eu plus de temps, j'ai effectué des réparations des images disques avec différents logiciels (Tech Tool Pro, puis Utilitaire de disque, Disk Warrior a trouvé plein de problèmes, mais n'a rien voulu réparer). Après plusieurs heures, plusieurs jours, les deux images semblaient à peu près guéries...

J'ai donc réactivé Time Machine, ai branché le câble Ethernet pour raccourcir le temps de sauvegarde. Tout semble avoir fonctionné... une seule fois...

Et maintenant, j'ai à nouveau les mêmes problèmes. L'image disque semble corrompue. Mais j'aimerais pouvoir la sauvegarder sur un autre disque avant de réinitialiser le disque dur de la TC. Comment faire ???  (par le MB avec un disque dur FW, les logiciels de sauvegardes affichent... 13 jours restants... et ça ne diminue pas...)

Autre chose : la Time Capsule n'apparaît pas dans Utilitaire de disque... Est-ce normal ? Je dois monter les images pour pouvoir tenter une réparation... En général impossible sans une première opération avec TechTool Pro -> utilitaire de disque ne parvient pas à démonter les images disques.

Enfin : lorsque j'ouvre Time Machine, il met une éternité pour s'ouvrir et freine le MB Pro au max...

Si quelqu'un peut tenter de penser mes plaies avant que je peigne la TC en bleu et que je la balance au lac...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2008)

Le disque de Time Capsule s'efface depuis l'utilitaire Airport.


----------



## cerock (19 Juillet 2008)

J'ai exactement les mêmes problèmes... Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?
Ou faut-il partir acheter un disque externe si on veux vraiment un backup :-(


----------



## starvax (10 Septembre 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai le probleme depuis quelque temps...
Mon image disque fait 300 et quelques giga sur le !to de ma time capsule...

C'est bien chiant qd meme....  Que faire ?!?! on peut contacter apple d'une maniere ou d'une autre ?


----------



## ricci75 (28 Janvier 2009)

J'ai le même problème que vous.

A tout hasard, utilisez-vous un "cleaner" genre "Onyx" ou "main menu"..

Perso, c'est depuis un "clean" avec Main Menu que mon HD de la TC est inaccessible via l'utilitaire, pourtant bien accessible via le Finder..

Il semblerait effectivement que ce soit au niveau des autorisations et/ou fichier SUID. En faisant une vérif das auto du HD principal, ça fait ça (=> image jointe)

Je suis quand même pas mal déçu de tout ces problèmes (pas le seul, cf ici, et non résolus) de Apple.. J'ai payé le prix fort pour la simplicité, et quiche comme je suis en maintenance/admin, je suis dans la Mouise. Si quelqu'un a une info/piste... sinon je crains devoir faire table rase


----------

